# Thoughts on AFO & buying in Campo please.



## Marcacup (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi, I'm interested in peoples views generally on buying a property in the Campo that has an AFO. My understanding is that having an AFO 'regularises' but doesn't 'Legalise' a house and comes with tight restrictions on structural work (mostly not allowed?) and may have other restrictions?? I'd love to hear whether people think an AFO safeguards a buyer enough, or is it still too unclear what way things might pan out in the medium term? Also, I'm still not clear on the difference between what people call a 'legal' Campo house and one with an AFO. Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Are you talking about Andalucia?

Take a look here; 

What is an A F O Certificate ? property alhaurin



> Actually, this AFO Certificate does not change the legal situation of the property, or add any extra rights to the existing ones.
> That is to say, the construction which complies with the above and is duly registered, does not become “more legal” by obtaining this document.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't be keen on it at all, a house that you can't build on and will possibly have trouble selling it on in the future frankly is not what anyone should ever have to buy. Even if it is perfect and doesn't need anything done to it.

That said if you are happy with such things and can "live" with it then it is purely up to you. For what it is worth plenty of people are quite happy under similar circumstances.
Realistically though you would need it explained just exactly what limitations the Town Hall in that area apply as each area tends to apply different regulations.

Like I say though, even if I knew exactly what I was dealing with I would give it a miss.


----------



## Marcacup (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes we are looking in Andalucia. Probably around the Coin, Monda, Guaro region.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

An AFO means that your illegal property is recognised as existing. It is such an onerus order that you must take legal advice on its implications - while there are very knowledgable people on this forum, with such a large amount of money invested in a house, you need to know all the limitations 

Davexf


----------

